# Kurvenauswerteprogramm gesucht



## AndyPed (3 Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich suche eine Software die mir erlaub in einem Zeitraum von ca. 30 min erlaubt werte zu erfassen.
Es soll bevor die Zeit startet eine Sollkurve dargestellt werden und in Abhängigkeit der Zeit die Istkurve darum gelegt werden.
Laut Aussage unseres Kunden gibt so eine Software, weiss jemand einen Namen oder so ?

Danke


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Januar 2005)

hallo.
was für ein meessgerät, oder sps?????
mfg
dietmar


----------



## AndyPed (3 Januar 2005)

Sorry vergessen
Daten kommen von einer S7 SPS.


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Januar 2005)

hallo,
zyklusgenau führt kein weg an sps analyzer von autem vorbei, servicelab ist etwas schwer geht auch. wie man es halt braucht. gibt auch anbindung an excel..... wie gesagt wie man es benötigt.
mfg
dietmar








Nehmen Sie die Menschen, wie sie sind, andere gibt's nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> zyklusgenau führt kein weg an sps analyzer von autem vorbei



Hallo, 
bis vor kurzem war das leider so   . 

Aber die Zeiten ändern sich.  

Seit kurzem (letzte Dezemberwoche) ist die neue 
Version des SPS-Analyser *AutoSPy* fertig:

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/autospy/autospy.htm

Das ist eine Lösung von der TU Dresden, 

http://iis807.inf.tu-dresden.de/webpages_autospy/index.php

welche in der neuen Version über AGLink  8)  auf die 
Prozessdaten in S7-Steuerungen zugreift, später 
auch auf S5-Steuerungen. 

Die Integration der SPS-Kommunikation erfolgte in 
enger Kooperation mit der TU Dresden, die mit der 
Analyse und Auswertung über viele Jahre Erfahrung 
gesammelt hat, so das jetzt eine wirklich 
praxistaugliche Lösung entstanden ist.

Bei AutoSPy gibt es auch eine *richtige* Testversion:

http://www.deltalogic.de/download/autospy.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle

PS: Der zugehörige Werbethread ist in Arbeit ....


----------



## Kurt (3 Januar 2005)

Mann - kann da auch normale Meßtechnik Pakete verwenden:
als Beispiel sei genannt:
http://www.dasylab.de
http://www.ni.com/diadem/
oder 'Mann' schaut mal bei den Messtechnik (Komponenten) Anbieter:
als Beispiel sei genannt:
http://digital.ni.com/worldwide/germany.nsf/main?readform
http://www.meilhaus.de/
und.... jede Menge

kurt


----------



## AndyPed (4 Januar 2005)

@ Deltalogic:
Das Programm sollte im Stande sein ein feste Zeit von ca.30 min (start und ende werden getriggert) darzustellen. Bevor die Istkurve dargestellt werden kann muss die Sollkurve über die gesamten 30 min dargestellt werden und darauf die Istkurve nachgezeichnet werden. Die Sollkurve wird mittels Matrixfunktion im Vorfeld errechnet. Die Schreibweise soll von rechts nach links sein.
Kann das euer Autospy ?

Danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Januar 2005)

Der SPS Analyser AutoSPy kann Daten aus einer S7-300/400 zyklusgenau (SPS-Zyklus) aufzeichen. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten wie die Aufzeichnung gestartet und gestoppt wird:
1. direkt per Button
2. per Zeitangabe (Datum und Uhrzeit des Analyse-PCs)
3. per Trigger (Auswertung von digitale Verknüpfungen oder analogen Schwellwertbedingungen)
Die Vorgabe einer Sollkurve ist mit dem AutoSpy alleine nicht möglich. 
Eine Sollkurve müsste als Analogwert bereits in der SPS vorhanden sein. So können beide Analogwerte (Soll und Ist) gleichzeitig zyklusgenau aufgezeichnet werden. Die Schreibweise ist beim AutoSPy von links nach rechts.

Sollte alles nicht so recht passen gibt es immer noch unsere Kommunikationsbibliothek ACCON-AGLink. Mit diesem Tool können Sie S7/S5-Daten in Entwicklungsumgebungen wie z.B. LabVIEW,VisualBasic  oder Excel(VBA) einbinden.
Hier der Link dazu:
http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm

MfG
Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## Ralle (5 Januar 2005)

@AndyPed

Wenn es nicht zyklusgenau sein muß, dann würde ich auch empfehlen ein Programm dafür selbst zu schreiben (Falls nicht genau das vom Kunden gemeinte Programm auftaucht  :? )
Du kannst das von Deltalogic Vorgeschlagene nutzen, oder Prodave von Siemens, bzw. diverse Treiber von MHJ oder anderen Anbietern, OPC wäre ebenfalls noch eine Variante, ist aber komplexer im Einbinden in eigene Programme. In diesem Fall würde es wahrscheinlich Prodave-Mini tun (kann nur auf Datenbausteine zugreifen). Wichtig wäre noch, wieviele Daten wirklich anfallen, also ob man sie einzeln abholen kann, oder Blockweise, da davon auch der Aufwand in der SPS beeinflußt wird. Ich programmiere solche Sachen in Delphi, hier ist auch die Diagrammdarstellung recht unproblematisch. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, melde dich.


----------



## AndyPed (5 Januar 2005)

Hi

ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor was selber zu programmieren.

Ich sehe das große Problem darin das auf einem Diagramm eine vorberechnete Kurve dargestellt werden soll (komplette Kurve) und danach die Istkurve dargestellt werden soll.
Es handelt sich hier lediglich um eine Druckkurve.
Bei einer Hydraulischen Presse soll eine vorberechnete (mittels Matrix berechnung) Kurve nachgefahren werden. Dies will unser Kunde im einem Diagramm haben, um die Abweichung zur Sollkurve zu sehen und gegebenenfalls bei einer tendezielen Abweichung zur Sollkurve die Sollkurve im voraus manipulieren zu können.

Ich habe aber keinen Plan wie das gehen soll


----------



## Zottel (5 Januar 2005)

Wenn die Presse die Sollkurve nachfahren soll, muß die wohl auch der SPS bekannt sein. Ohne alles gründlich gelesen zu haben, stelle ich mir folgendes vor:
1. Die Sollkurve wird berechnet, entweder in der SPS oder vom PC, wenn die Rechnung richtig komplitiert ist.
2. Sie wird als einzelne Punkte in einem DB ab gelegt.
3. Sie wird nachgefahren, indem die einzelnen Punkte nacheinander einem Stellglied (gesteuerter Betrieb) oder einem Regler als Sollwert übergeben werden.
4. Die sich ergebenden Istwerte werden in einem anderen DB abgelegt. Dies können mehr Werte sein, als die Sollkurve Punkte hat.
5. Soll- und Istkurve werden in einem Diagramm übereinander dargestellt.
6. Eingriffsmöglichkeit in den laufenden Vorgang:
a. Der Kunde kann den als nächsten anzufahrenden Wert verstellen.
b. Der Kunde kann den als nächsten anzufahrenden Wert verstellen, wobei alle Folgewerte beinflußt werden.
c Der Kunde verstellt die Eingangsgrößen der Berechnung, worauf die Sollkurve oder der noch zu fahrende Teil neu berechnet werden.


----------



## AndyPed (5 Januar 2005)

Hi Zottel,

genau richtig 

Das Problem : Sollkurve komplett darzustellen bevor Istwert da ist.

Die Steuerung funktioniert schon so wie es gedacht ist. Nur das darstellen der Kurve geht nicht.


----------



## Zottel (5 Januar 2005)

AndyPed schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zottel,
> 
> genau richtig
> 
> ...


Warum ist es ein Problem, die Sollkurve komplett darzustellen bevor Istwert da ist? Wenn sie in einem DB liegt, einfach die Werte rauslesen und anzeigen. Den 2. DB für die Istwerte mit 0 vorbelegen. Dann sieht man die Sollkurve komplett und für die Istkurve erst eine Nulllinie, die sich dann punktweise auf (hoffentlich) das Niveau der Sollkurve hebt. Du kannst auch alle nachfolgenden Istwerte auf den Wert des letzten setzen oder die Kurve mit der Steigung des letzten Wertepaares (oder den ersten bis n-ten Ableitung) fortsetzen, um eine Tendenz der noch nicht vorhandenen Istwerte darzustellen.


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2005)

@Zottel

Ich glaube AndyPed hat da eher ein Problem mit normaler Standard-Software. Die kann i.d.R. durchaus mehrere Kurven gleichzeitig aufzeichnen, aber nicht zuerst die eine Kurve (die ausgelesene Sollwertkurve) und danach die Istwertkurve in das gleiche Diagramm einlesen.

@AndyPed

Wenn du nicht alles selbst komplett programmieren willst, könntest du es mit einem "Baukasten-System" probieren, in dem schon viele Komponenten vorhanden sind (z.Bsp. von National Instruments).
Selbst mit Excel könnte man da etwas realisieren, aber das braucht wieder VBA-Programmierung.


----------



## Zottel (6 Januar 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> @Zottel
> 
> Ich glaube AndyPed hat da eher ein Problem mit normaler Standard-Software. Die kann i.d.R. durchaus mehrere Kurven gleichzeitig aufzeichnen, aber nicht zuerst die eine Kurve (die ausgelesene Sollwertkurve) und danach die Istwertkurve in das gleiche Diagramm einlesen.


Daher schlug ich vor, die Istwerte mit 0 vorzubelegen und mit den wirklichen Werten zu überschreiben sobald vorhanden. Auf diese Weise hat die Software immer gleich viele Werte darzustellen. Sie muß die Darstellung nur immer mal wieder neu zeichnen (aktualisieren).


----------



## AndyPed (6 Januar 2005)

@Zottel,

jetzt habe ich erst deinen Vorschlag verstanden   
Der Gedanke ist gar nicht schlecht...

Mal kalkulieren was das uns so kostet, dann später dem Kunden. Ob er es dann immer noch will  :?: 

Ich werde es wohl reifen lassen, hoffe blos das der Kunde sich vom Preis abschrecken lässt  :wink: 

Thx


----------

